# Voyage - white text on black background possible?



## peternn (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi,

just got a new Kindle Voyage, firmware 5.9.2.0.1
It's a superb gadget, except for one thing - I can't make it show white text / black background.
I found some answers with Google, but what's mentioned there (inverse option under color mode etc.) - I simply don't have it.
The Font (Aa icon screen) allows me to choose a font and size, spacing/margin/orientation/alignment, and how to display reading progress. Nothing else. Nothing in the Settings menu either.

Is this possible? 
Kindle briefly switches to that mode sometimes (like when I tap somewhere to hide the top menu) and it seems far better for reading in the dark.

Thanks.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The inversion mode is only available on the new Oasis 2017. Its in accessibility there. None of the other kindles have the function. 

The brief "flash" you see is the normal way e-ink works when it refreshes the page. All of them do that. 

We don't know if the inversion mode is something that will come to other kindles though. I haven't heard anything about that. Could be a hardware thing? I have no clue. But now its only on the Oasis2.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I think it is a hardware thing. The new Oasis has a different CPU/GPU. 

But I am wondering about the people with Oasis 2: Have you used the feature, and do you like it? 

While I use Black theme almost exclusively on my phone and tablet(s) (at all times of the day), I am skeptical that it works as effectively on an e-ink screen: the front light still shines everywhere and truly black enough background may be unachievable in dark environment.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I hate reading with white on black so even though I have it, I don't use it. I don't like it on phone/tablets either. Makes the letters float in my eyes it seems. The Oasis seems less glaring on the letters and one can turn the brightness down quite a bit, but its just not anything comfortable for me to use, no matter the screen technology.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

tsemple said:


> But I am wondering about the people with Oasis 2: Have you used the feature, and do you like it?


I tried it, but there was too much of a noticeable flash when turning the pages. It just confused my eyes.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm one of the minority whose eyes have had light problems with all the versions since Paperwhite 1 (to differing degrees on all of them). The Oasis 2 has the best lighting for me in almost all conditions and in the pitch dark i really like/prefer the inverted. There are no light issues in the dark for me when inverting and it really pops in the dark. It's the hundred dollar feature for me. I wouldn't use it in lit areas but it sure is a wonderful feature for me by the bedside before sleeping or late at night resting on my couch with a small lamplight on. Use the feature daily and love it! Wishing/wish it would/will come on the Oasis 6" 

My wife bought the Oasis 2 specifically for it when she saw mine and uses it as her default reading set up (even in the day) and loves it that way.


----------

